# Pink bumps on the edge of dog's lower lips



## mlatta (Apr 24, 2019)

Jasper seemed to suddenly have these pink/red bumps along the edges of both lower lips. They're on about the back inch or so, on both sides. It also seems like maybe his tongue is a little darker than usual. I'm wondering if anyone has seen this before. He's eleven months old, and I noticed this when he returned from boarding after we'd been out of town for the weekend. He's otherwise active, and eating and drinking normally.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

he's the right age and that's the right kind of tissue to grow up some oral papilloma- but they don't really look like them... 
the papillomas usually have a cauliflower kind of look to them. I would ask the vet to do a FNA and see what's up!


----------



## mlatta (Apr 24, 2019)

I read about those, and thought that might be it. Then after looking up photos online, like you say, they don't quite look the same... It's weird. He doesn't seem to be bothered by it, but it sure doesn't look right.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Just me but would be hunting down a doggie dentist or asking my vet to have these things checked... like Monday!


----------



## laserhippopotamus (Nov 1, 2021)

mlatta said:


> Jasper seemed to suddenly have these pink/red bumps along the edges of both lower lips. They're on about the back inch or so, on both sides. It also seems like maybe his tongue is a little darker than usual. I'm wondering if anyone has seen this before. He's eleven months old, and I noticed this when he returned from boarding after we'd been out of town for the weekend. He's otherwise active, and eating and drinking normally.


Hi, sorry to resurrect this old post - if you can update I am curious to know what your conclusion was about these?
My 9 month old male has very similar bumps, they look just like the usual bumps on the lips which dogs have, but these are pink, and the rest of his lip is black


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

laserhippopotamus said:


> Hi, sorry to resurrect this old post - if you can update I am curious to know what your conclusion was about these?
> My 9 month old male has very similar bumps, they look just like the usual bumps on the lips which dogs have, but these are pink, and the rest of his lip is black


The member that started the discussion hasn't been on since January 2020.

I would have your boy checked by your Vet.


----------



## laserhippopotamus (Nov 1, 2021)

For anyone else that stumbles across this post like I did, we took our boy to the vet and they said it was fine 
and nothing to worry about, not a virus or anything. But I would still urge anyone who sees similar to consider visiting a vet for a professional opinion, it wasn't expensive to get them just to take a quick look and it put our mind at ease.


----------



## Jroperus (Nov 12, 2021)

My 7 month older Golden has the same thing. Did the vet say they would go away or are they life long?


----------



## laserhippopotamus (Nov 1, 2021)

Vet didn't say, just that it was perfectly normal. It looks on my now 9 month old like they might be slowly turning black like the rest of the lip.

I think it might be important to add that our boy has quite droopy lips still, which is what made these more visible. These would be more inside of the lip without the loose skin. 

If it's helpful I can update with another picture in a few weeks to compare for any change in appearance.


----------

